# Barney's Farm LSD final grow report-pics



## Amateur Grower

Here are the final notes on my Barney's Farm LSD grow. I started out with 5 plants and culled them down to the best 3. I got the femmed beans from The Attitude. 
 
I stuck the seeds in peat cubes on March 1st. March 3rd all 5 were above ground. March 7th and 8th I transplanted 4 of 5 into  3 gallon grow bags with heavily amended Fox Farms OceanForest soil under a 24/0 metal halide light schedule. I ended up killing #5 due to stunted growth, leaving 4 viable seedlings.


24 days later on April 2nd, I switched my bulb to a high pressure sodium and went to a 12/12 flowering schedule. All 4 of the LSD were showing female pre-flowers. I had one plant of a different strain growing at the same time, and the LSD showed a little more susceptibility to nutrients than the other strain. I was growing totally organic-Fox Farms Ocean Forest and amendments (Worm castings, Mexican Bat guano, GreenSand and perlite) with Earth Juice Grow and Bloom, with unsulphered BlackStrap molasses. The LSD lets you know if you're hitting it too heavy with the nutes, even all organic ones. 

From the time I flipped to 12/12, I let them go 76-77 days to about 30-40% amber before I chopped them. I chopped on June 17th and 18th, taking two days to closely manicure the 3 plants. 

I hung the branches to dry in a dark room at 70 degrees F, 55 to 60% humidity for 4-5 days, trying to dry as slowly as possible without mold. On June 20th, I jarred the buds I had cut first, then was able to slow the drying for the buds I cut later for a couple more days and jarred them on June 22nd. So 1/2 of my crop dried at 50-55% RH for 4 days before jarring while the other 1/2 dried slower at 55-60% RH for 5 days. I firmly believe after trying different methods that the more you can drag out the dry without getting mold the better the smoke is.


I took down the branches and clipped off the buds and put them in quart Mason/Ball jars, burping the jars multiple times daily for a few minutes at a time and removing the buds from the jars and rearranging them once a day. After a week of this the moisture had moved from the stems into the buds and the stems snapped while the bud was dry to the touch with slight moisture deep inside the bud. As of today, the buds have been curing for just over a week and Im opening the jars once a day for just a few minutes. Without meaning to sound cocky or arrogant, this is the most attention I've paid to the dry/cure, and this is the best weed I've grown because of that. 
 
According to Barney's Farm website, LSD is a mix of unspecified mixture of Skunk #1 and Mazar. My final yield using 400W MH/HPS in a 4 X 4 enclosure without optimal air exchange was 271 grams- 9 1/2 ounces, dry, from 3 plants-an average yield but what I have gotten my last few grows-just over 3 oz. dry per plant. I can live with that.

LSD is NOT a stealth plant. It smells skunky and it smells very loud. From a couple of weeks into 12/12 until I jarred them, the LSD put forth a very pungent, skunky smell. If you have a concern about smell and don't have a carbon scrubber, this is not the strain for you. 


This baby is a true Indica and isn't something you'll smoke then get busy with your day's activities.  It starts slowly but will eventually hit you with enough that you'll sink back into your own deep conscienceness. Barney's Farm says they named it LSD due to it's "trippy" nature and I wouldn't argue with that. Having sampled real LSD back in the day (many times!), I can see the comparison. Of course, it doesn't REALLY compare to LSD-after all, this is marijuana and LSD is a man-made chemical. BUT, like the real LSD, this pot increases your visual acuity noticeably. You notice objects from your peripheral vision more, with all your senses hightened. 

The buds are very appealing visually-very large calyxs that seem almost mutated they are so big. If you are looking for a strain that will look good in a bag or container, LSD is one of the best I've ever seen. I grow only for my own consumption so that wasn't a concern-but these are some damn fine looking buds! I had some foxtailing late in flower, as well as nanners popping up about 10 days from harvest. After harvest, I can say that these all appear to be sterile nanners only indicating peak ripeness. For the record, I grew out Barney's Farm Pineapple Chunk that did some odd things also. Both BF harvests ended up ok in quantity and quality, but both did some odd things like throwing nanners and being a LOT MORE SATIVA THAN INDICATED (Pineapple Chunk). The chunk was supposed to be 3 ft. indica dominate, but I ended up with one 3 ft. plant and four 6 feet plus plants with somewhat wispy buds.

The taste is very earthy and skunky, with a somewhat pine fragrance. A good dry and cure makes for a pretty smooth smoke, but don't be deceived-LSD will creep up on you before you know it. I would imagine this would be an excellent strain for pain and sleep. The taste is smooth and the high is a creeper that hits behind your eyes initially then washes down over your body, settling into couchlock if you take more than one or two hits. 

 Barney's Farm LSD is an exceptional cannabis specimen and Ill give it an 8 out of 10. I've grown generic White Widow, Crazy Miss Hyde, Pineapple Chunk, LA Woman and a couple of other strains that escape me at the moment :stoned:, and I rate the LSD and LA Woman as the top 2 strains I've grown. Grow your LSD, pack your bowl or roll your joint, then sit back and prepare to watch tv!!!


I hope you've enjoyed reading this report as much as I've enjoyed writing it. I have to stop now as my fingers aren't getting the exact signals my brain is sending them. Happy growing.

AG


----------



## pcduck

Thanks for the report AG


----------



## powerplanter

Well done.


----------



## Lesso

Awesome report.  I have one of these that is about 3 weeks into flowering.  I can't wait to try it.  It has been short and bushy its whole life and while it doesn't smell skunky yet it is pungent with a sweet juicy fruity smell.  An early battle with white flies has stunted her growth to this point but she is still increasing every day.  Thanks again for the report.


----------



## slim82

thanks! been looking for a lsd review


----------



## Amateur Grower

I just couldn't abandon this thread without one more follow up after a nice 14 days curing. 

For the first time I was able to sit down tonight with a regular sized joint and plenty of time to enjoy it. Looking at the joint now, I'd say I smoked about half of it-6 or 7 good tokes. 

For the first 1 1/2 hours after I put it out, I was stoned-I'm talking about head rush, deep-thought, mind expanding, big time stoned. The next hour was a real nice head and body buzz that lead into me wanting to go to sleep. I don't know why more experienced growers on here haven't grown LSD. It is truly some DANK weed. It can be some very powerful stuff. The medicinal value for sleep and pain is high.

AG


----------



## 7greeneyes

I was perusing the LSD but opted to buy the Jack47 at that time. Time and time again I keep hearing great things about the LSD, as long as it's grower's reports and not A'dam coffeshop strain reviews :giggle:


----------



## powerplanter

I gotta spread some around A G but hanks for the report.   I've been wondering about the LSD, have to add that to my wish list.  Stay safe brother.


----------



## grass hopper

very nice report. am printing out for oct. harvest,notes on best curing.thanks


----------



## richmck03

Grays just finished my last Lsd in my bong but got more on the way taking roughly 5 oz a plant it's just such a nice smoke u can have a look at my grow:48:


----------



## trillions of atoms

congrats!! 

:bong:


----------



## DankCannabis

estimated yield for a noob grower... or 3/4 of what you guys are getting lol

thanks


----------



## ziggyross

Growing some LSD outdoors right now. My Buds look a lot different then yours. Yours look more sativa mine look very indica. It is very strong smelling with earthy fruit tones. I got a late start this year so my plants are only about 2 1/2 feet tall. Can't wait to try it.


----------

